# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  tham quan cà mau, bạc liêu, sóc trăng 4n3đ

## nguyenthiquenhu

*CTY TNHH DU LỊCH VIỆT NHẬT                                         * 

VP1: Số 8, Đường 30/4, P1, TP Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang              
VP2: Số 01, Đường Hoàng Sa, P4, TP Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang            
ĐT: 0273.3976904 – 3885059/ Fax: 0273.3888499 - *Zalo, Viber: 0906.772.448 Ms Như.                * 
MST: 1200648738
Web: dulichvietnhat.com                                                            Skye: nhunguyen1202
Email: quenhu.vietnhat@gmail.com                                           Email: quenhu.tvt@gmail.com

 *MỸ THO - BẾN TRE - RẠCH GIÁ*
*CÀ MAU - BẠC LIÊU - SÓC TRĂNG- CẦN THƠ*

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/USER/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image003.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]file:///C:/Users/USER/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image005.jpg[/IMG]
*Phương tiện   :    Xe* 
*Thời gian        :    4 ngày 3 đêm*
*Khởi hành      :  Thứ Bảy hằng tuần*.
*BẢNG GIÁ DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH*
*HẠNG VÉ*
*GIÁ VÉ*
*PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN*

*Thứ 7*
*4.279.000vnđ*
*950.000 vnđ*

*Tết Tân Sửu 2021*
*Mùng 2,4 (13,15/2)*
*4.498.000đ/k (4 sao)*
*1.200.000đ/k*



*NGÀY 1**: SÀI GÒN – BẾN TRE – TIỀN GIANG – RẠCH GIÁ (280km)*
·  *Buổi sáng*, Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách  bắt đầu chuyến du lịch về 7 tỉnh miền tây : Bến Tre, Tiền Giang, Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ.
Đi theo lộ trình đường cao tốc TP. HCM – Trung Lương, ghé ngã ba Trung Lương, Quý khách dùng điềm tâm sáng. 
    Xe tiếp tục đưa đoàn đi ngang qua những đường phố sầm uất của TP/Mỹ Tho (Tỉnh Tiền Giang), tham quan thoáng qua nơi đã có một thời rất nổi tiếng với cái tên "*Mỹ Tho Đại Phố*".
    Tới bến đò du lịch Cửu Long, đoàn xuống đò xuôi theo dòng *sông Mê Kông*, thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh xanh tươi, hiền hòa trên các Cồn Long, Cồn Lân, Cồn Quy, Cồn Phụng, nằm giữa 2 tỉnh Tiền Giang và Bến Tre. Ghé qua *Cồn Lân*, Quý khách tham quan *vườn cây ăn trái*, *cơ sở nuôi ong lấy mật*, *lò làm kẹo dừa*. *Thưởng thức các loại trái cây theo mùa, uống trà tắc pha mật ong*, *nghe đờn ca tài tử*, *đi xuồng chèo trong các rạch nhỏ*. Ghé qua *Cồn Phụng*, tìm hiểu về *di tích ông Đạo Dừa*, sau đó Quý khách lên đi xe ngựa qua những đường quê xanh mát, ngắm phong cảnh *xứ dừa Bến Tre*. 
    Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Cồn Phụng.
·  *Buổi chiều*: Đoàn rời Bến Tre đi Rạch Giá (tỉnh Kiên Giang) đoàn đi viếng *đình thần Nguyễn Trung Trực* (thủ lĩnh phong trào khởi nghĩa chống Pháp  1837 - 1868) Sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, Quý khách dùng bữa chiều.
·  *Buổi tối*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn đi dạo các đường phố trung tâm Rạch Giá,một thành phố đông dân nhất tỉnh Kiên Giang. Quý khách có thể tự do dạo phố đêm, đến với khu lấn biển thoáng  đẹp, đông đúc và náo nhiệt về đêm với nhiều quán cà phê, nhà hàng và dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí khác..  
    Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Rạch Giá.
**NGÀY 2**:  RẠCH GIÁ - NĂM CĂN - CÀ MAU (200km)*
·  *Buổi sáng*: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng, đoàn đi Rạch Sỏi, theo quốc lộ 63, qua cầu Cái Bè, cầu Cái Lớn về Miệt Thứ, *ngang vườn Quốc Gia U Minh Thượng*.
    Đoàn tới TP/Cà Mau. Sau khi dùng bữa trưa xe đưa đoàn đi *thị trấn Năm Căn.* Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ nghe hướng dẫn viên kể về cuộc khởi nghĩa chống Pháp ở Hòn Khoai, thủ lãnh là thầy giáo *Phan Ngọc Hiển* (1910-1941). Sau khi chinh phục những cây số cuối cùng của con đường thiên lý Bắc Nam.
    Đoàn tới *Đất Mũi*, đặt chân lên vùng đất cực nam của Tổ Quốc, nơi hàng năm được phù sa bồi đắp thêm từ 80 – 100m, là một trong những khu du lịch sinh quyển, rừng ngập mặn lớn trên thế giới. Quý khách tham quan mốc tọa độ quốc gia, điểm cuối Cà Mau đường HCM mô hình làng rừng thu nhỏ. Chụp hình kỷ niệm tại panô biểu tượng mũi Cà Mau, lên Vọng lâm đài cao 20m, ngắm vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của *rừng đước* bạt ngàn và cảnh trời biển bao la. 
`· *Buổi chiều*: Trở về Cà Mau, về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
    Quý khách dùng bữa chiều.
·  *Buổi tối*: Quý khách tự do, đi chợ đêm, hoặc đến với các làng ẩm thực, khu vui chơi giải trí, trung tâm thương mại ở thành phốCà Mau.
    Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Cà Mau.
**NGÀY 3**:  CÀ MAU – BẠC LIÊU – SÓC TRĂNG – CẦN THƠ (180km)*
·  *Buổi sáng*: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn rời Cà Mau đi Bạc Liêu, đến *nhà thờ Tắc Sậy*, viếng mộ Cha Phanxicô Xavie Trương Bửu Diệp và tham quan Nhà thờ. Sau đó, đoàn đến tham quan nhà *công tử Bạc Liêu*, được xây dựng năm 1919, một trong những ngôi nhà bề thế sang trọng nhứt ở Bạc Liêu thời bấy giờ, điển hình cho cuộc sống giàu có của các đại điền chủ ở Nam Kỳ lục tỉnh xưa, gắn liền với giai thoại công tử Bạc Liêu đốt tiền mồi thuốc. Tiếp tục đến *khu lưu niệm đờn ca tài tử Nam bộ*, tham quan một số công trình tưởng niệm *cố nhạc sĩ cổ nhạc Cao Văn Lầu*, người có công lớn trong việc khai sáng nghệ thuật đờn ca tài tử, tác giả bài Dạ cổ hoài lang, tiền đề của ca ra bộ, cải lương ngày nay. Đoàn đi ngang qua quảng trường Hùng Vương. Nơi có biểu tượng cây đờn kìm cao 18m6, dựng trên 5 cánh sen và nhà hát Cao Văn Lầu, được thiết kế theo hình dáng 3 chiếc nón lá, còn được gọi là *nhà hát 3 nón lá*.
    Xe đưa đoàn theo tỉnh lộ 31, đi Xã Vĩnh Trạch Đông, nơi có nhiều *vườn nhãn cổ thụ* trồng cách nay cả trăm năm, cảnh quan đẹp, không khí trong lành mát mẻ. Đoàn đi viếng *chùa Xiêm Cán*, một ngôi chùa cổ kiến trúc đậm sắc thái khmer, với những hoa văn chạm khắc sắc sảo, công phu, dáng chùa uy nghi, trầm mặc, không kém phần lộng lẫy, là 1 điểm du lịch tâm linh đẹp nhứt tỉnh Bạc Liêu. 
    Viếng *Quán Âm Phật Đài*, nơi có tượng Phật Quán Thế Âm cao 11m hướng ra biển Đông, thần thái đẹp đẻ uy nghi, trên tay là bình nước Cam Lồ sẳn sàng tưới mát và ban cho chúng sanh mọi sự tốt lành, khách thập phương về đảnh lễ kính cẩn gọi ngài là Mẹ Nam Hải. 
Đoàn tiếp tục di chuyển qua *nhà máy phong điện* Bạc Liêu, Quý khách nhìn ngắm công trính điện gió lớn nhứt ở Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long, với 62 cột tháp và turbin điện gió đặt trên biển, mỗi cột cao 80m, đường kính 4m, nặng 200 tấn được lắp cánh quạt dài 42m, dưới tác động của gió biển, quay như chong chóng. Cánh đồng điện gió Bạc Liêu, cũng là điểm sống ảo và chụp ảnh lưu niệm lý tưởng của nhiều du khách và các bạn trẻ. Rời cánh đồng điện gió. Đoàn về Sóc Trăng.
    Quý khách dùng bữa trưa và thưởng *thức các tiết mục múa Khmer* do đoàn nghệ thuật Khmer Sóc Trăng biểu diễn.
·  *Buổi chiều*: Đoàn đi viếng *chùa Dơi* ngôi chùa thờ Phật thuộc hệ phái Nam tông, vườn cây trong khuôn viên chùa là chỗ trú ngụ của hàng ngàn con dơi lớn, nhỏ, ngôi chùa đã thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch, khách hành hương về tham quan chiêm bái. Viếng *chùa Đất Sét* tức Sơn Bửu Tự, nơi có nhiều pho tượng Phật bằng đất sét và cặp đèn cầy cân nặng mỗi cây 100 ký, đã đốt nhiều năm vẫn chưa tắt.
    Đến Cần Thơ về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi,
    Quý khách dùng bữa chiều trên du thuyền bên bờ sông Hậu.
·  *Buổi tối*: Đoàn đi dạo *bến Ninh Kiều* lên cầu đi bộ Ninh Kiều, được bắc qua rạch Khai Luông nối bến Ninh Kiều và cồn Cái Khế. Từ trên cầu, có thể ngắm toàn cảnh bến Ninh Kiều, dòng sông Hậu và xa xa là cầu Cần Thơ, dưới những ánh đèn màu lấp lánh trong đêm vừa nên thơ vừa hiện đại. Quý khách có thể tự do dạo phố đêm hoặc đến với các làng ẩm thực, khu vui chơi giải trí, trung tâm thương mại ở thành phố Tây Đô.
    Nghỉ đêm tại Cần Thơ.
**NGÀY 4**:  CẦN THƠ  - SÀI GÒN (170km)*
·  *Buổi sáng*: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn xuống đò *đi chợ nổi Cái Răng*, tham quan cảnh họp chợ trên sông rất độc đáo ở miền Tây.theo các món hàng được treo trên cây chèo bẹo ở đầu ghe, Quý khách tha hồ mua đủ loại cây trái chất đầy ghe thuyền, được người thương hồ đưa về từ các ngã sông. 
    Trở lại bến Ninh Kiều, xe đưa đoàn đi viếng *thiền viện Phương Nam* – ngôi chùa lớn nhất miền Tây, kiến trúc truyền thống Việt Nam. Tượng Phật và toàn bộ nội thất trong chùa được tạc và làm bằng các loại gỗ quý hiếm đưa về từ Nam Phi. Lễ Phật xong, đoàn đi *vườn trái cây Mỹ Khánh*, dạo chơi trong các bườn mận, ổi, xoài, chôm chôm, mít, dâu; nơi đây Quý khách còn có dịp đi câu cá, chèo xuồng trong rạch nhỏ và thưởng thức vài món ăn dân dã  trong chợ quê.
    Quý khách dùng bữa trưa ở khu du lịch Mỹ khánh.
·  *Buổi chiều*:  Xe đưa đoàn về Sài Gòn, trên đường về, ghé các trạm dừng chân mua  đặc sản miền tây.
    Về đến TP/HCM chia tay tạm biệt Quý khách, hẹn ngày tái ngộ.
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* :

Xe và tàu du lịch đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour.Khách sạn: Phòng 2-3 khách.
*Rạch Gía 4* :* HÒA BÌNH RẠCH GIÁ , SÀI GÒN – RẠCH GIÁ ,*Cà Mau   3* :*  ÁNH NGUYỆT , LONG TỴ*Cần Thơ 4* :*  VẠN PHÁT RIVERSIDE , FORTUNELAND ,
( Hoặc khách sạn tương đương )

Ăn uống gồm 3 bữa trong ngày, được đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực địa phương.


Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Khăn lạnh, nước suối trên đường (1 khăn, 1 chai/ ngày).

Quà tặng, xổ số vui có thưởng.

Bảo hiểm du lịch theo qui định bảo hiểm với mức tối đa là 60.000.000vnđ/trường hợp.
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
*GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM*:
-    Quý khách từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
-    Trẻ em tư 06 đến 10 tuổi mua 1/2 vé.
-    Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em, từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua 1/2 vé. (Tiêu chuẩn 1/2 vé: được 01 suất ăn + 01 ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung phòng với gia đình).
*                                      DU LỊCH VIỆT NHẬT* 
*CHẤT LƯỢNG KHẲNG ĐỊNH THƯƠNG HIỆU*

----------

